# Converting old SQ.-D QO panel to sub-panel



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Use the original neutral/ground bar for just the neutrals. Remove any bonding screw/strap. Move the grounds over to a new ground bar. $5 tops.


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

But he says he can't find where the original neutral bar is bonded. So he can't remove the bonding. I say replace the panel. They are not that expensive.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

First he needs to check for continuity between the neutral bar and the panel enclosure.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

The bonding screw for that panel. if it is the kind I'm imagining, in smack in the middle of all the other screws and looks very similar. Look at the sticker on the inside. It will tell where it is. It will say "BOND IF REQ'D".

Otherwise, buy an insulated neutral bar from the supply, or an isolated ground bar kit, and screw it to the panel can and land your neutrals there.


----------



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

I will check the bar again, but the last time I looked at it , I did not see a main bonding jumper. 
I'll look again and see if it is there.
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

subelect said:


> I will check the bar again, but the last time I looked at it , I did not see a main bonding jumper.
> I'll look again and see if it is there.
> Thanks,
> Rick


There are a few way you can do this....Tap a hole through the enclosure and install a machine screw(paint it green)....Or tap a lug to the enclosure in the same manner and use a wire type jumper sized to 250.66...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

egads said:


> But he says he can't find where the original neutral bar is bonded. So he can't remove the bonding. I say replace the panel. They are not that expensive.



If he can't find where it's bonded, kinda makes one think it isn't. :blink:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

480sparky said:


> If he can't find where it's bonded, kinda makes one think it isn't. :blink:


 If there is continuity, between the neutral bus and the tub, then obviously it is bonded. Therefore, just install an isolated neutral bus bar. But, I M O, if this was the original service entrance panel, then the neutral bus is bonded somehow. I think you should look for a bolt, or screw, through the neutral bus, into the tub. Then simply remove it.


----------



## Al13Cu29 (Nov 2, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> If there is continuity, between the neutral bus and the tub, then obviously it is bonded. Therefore, just install an isolated neutral bus bar. But, I M O, if this was the original service entrance panel, then the neutral bus is bonded somehow. *I think you should look for a bolt, or screw, through the neutral bus, into the tub. Then simply remove it.*


If this is the older Sq D I'm thinking of, the screw you're looking for hides itself and looks like any other screws in the box. I would keep looking for it and make very sure that it is not there.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> I installed a new 200 amp service in the basement of an old house and refed as many loads as possible into the new panel.
> Now, I am going to feed the original 100 amp breaker box from the new panel.


It's probably just me but, I hate when guys do that. Just install one new 40 space panel and power everything from one spot.

But, yes. You can buy an isolated neutral bar if you need to.


----------



## alpha3236 (May 30, 2010)

Square D part # PK15GTA for your ground bar. & you will have to drill and tap the holes for the 2 #8-32 mounting screws. & of course remove the bonding screw from the neutral bus.


----------



## loopholeguy (May 18, 2010)

Good answer.


----------



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

220/221 said:


> It's probably just me but, I hate when guys do that. Just install one new 40 space panel and power everything from one spot.
> 
> But, yes. You can buy an isolated neutral bar if you need to.


It would be impossible to install a new panel in the place of the old service panel and pass inspection. 
And, re-routing all of the remaining Romex's to the basement to eliminate the existing panel is a waste of time & money. 
Just doing the best we can, one crisis at a time.
Rick


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

Then check the continuity and look for the bonding screw. When you ask such a questions around here, photos are always a plus.


----------

